# Baby smelling perfumes



## SagMaria (May 21, 2007)

What are your faves?  I know alot use Philsophys but what are some more less mainstream ones you like?


----------



## MisaMayah (May 21, 2007)

My mum uses Johnson's baby colognes!!

They smell just like babies!!


----------



## liv (May 22, 2007)

I remember Loves Baby Soft from Junior High, lol, that smelled like babies to me, but not in a good way (for myself personally, too powdery)


----------



## EleanorRigby (May 23, 2007)

Kenzo Flower reminds me of babies..floral, with a talcum powder/ chamomile baby smell


----------



## mzcelaneous (May 23, 2007)

I love Mustela's Eau de Soin. It smells SOO good.


----------



## SELFstyled (May 23, 2007)

I second Mustela!


----------



## malvidia (May 24, 2007)

petits et mamans by bulgari and tartine et chocolat by ptisembon


----------



## NaturallyME (May 25, 2007)

My friend wears one i think its called Touch by burberry
very soft and fresh like a newborn hehe


----------

